# Increasing the strength of MJ



## FinShaggy (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's some information to get the most of out  your Medicine. 
Just if you don't have a lot, or you'd like to maybe see if it can do more for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If anyone has any more information than me, please post it 

First and biggest HOLD IT IN-
 If you're not sick, or crazy asthmatic, hold it in. Let that THC   flow a little in your lungs. Maybe take an extra breath of fresh air  to  stir up the smoke, but don't breath out. GET HIGH, let your vision  get  snowy like a broken TV before you let out that first green hit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kava Kava-
If you eat it 30 min before weed smoke, it increases the effects. It may  be like your first time smoking again. There is a great synergy with  these two plants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Caviar-
Dip your weed in BHO before the butane has evaporated. Get a nice fat nug straight SOAKED in BHO. It'll be Super dank. 

Kratom-
There is also "synergy" here, not as much as with Kava. Can be drank or smoked 

Cat Nip-
I have NEVER personally done this, but there's a definite possibility.  The cats are really getting high on something. And I've read some  stories on Erowid, looked like they were written by 13 year old  though...

Caffeine + L-Theanine:
The L-Theanine itself makes you feel mellow, but what it does with   caffeine is 100% reverse the effects. So that the caffeine focus's more   on pleasure receptors, or getting you down like a pain killer. And  mixed  with bud it's alright. And L-Theanine is already somewhere in  your  brain or something I'm pretty sure, so it's alright...  

Valerian root-
I haven't tried this myself, but I saw a dispensary that mixed keif and valarian root for a sleepy pill.

I might try to remember more later...
But there's that...







All of these _could, potentially_ be used instead of MJ. Not suggested by me at all, but it _could_ help someone pass a drug test.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put, cussing is not necessary and should not be used. If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.



Shaggy please take the time to read our forum's rules
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

Or you could always just find a super dank strain that couch locks you , I don't like mixing/matching things together.

UNLESS, its two great genetics lol.


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 8, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Shaggy please take the time to read our forum's rules
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59499



I am now...


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 8, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Shaggy please take the time to read our forum's rules
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59499


I clicked the link, but it wasn't to the rules of the site...

Where are they?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

No offense, but I am not sure that I trust much that comes from rollitup...


----------



## warfish (Dec 8, 2011)

FinShaggy said:
			
		

> Caviar-
> Dip your weed in BHO before the butane has evaporated. Get a nice fat nug straight SOAKED in BHO. It'll be Super dank.



Unless I am missing something, this seems like a terrible idea. Especially since when you dip the bud I would think that the THC would wash right off.  So then you are left with a non potent, toxic fire ball of a bud with BHO that is not evaporated out yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am not sure that I trust much that comes from rollitup...


 
I trust RIU, 

I trust it will be some of the most argumentative incorrect misinformed pile of crap you ever read, the very first post i ever made there i was attacked for talking about PH, and I was told not to put limes in my soil.

I was really happy when the crash @ MP was over.


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No offense, but I am not sure that I trust much that comes from rollitup...



Maybe you can't trust what comes from Roll it up...

But this didn't come from Roll it up...


It went from my mind to 2 websites. Roll it up, and here. But it is not "From Roll it up" in any way.
This was my own personally post, with my own personal thoughts


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2011)

> First and biggest HOLD IT IN-
> If you're not sick, or crazy asthmatic, hold it in. Let that THC flow a little in your lungs. Maybe take an extra breath of fresh air to stir up the smoke, but don't breath out. GET HIGH, let your vision get snowy like a broken TV before you let out that first green hit


debunked.?.. hxxp://www.schmoo.co.uk/thclub/methods.htm


> Smoking/inhaling: Burning or vaporizing the cannabis and inhaling the smoke into the lungs is the fastest route to the blood stream. Conventional wisdom is that holding in the smoke increases the effects felt. Recent research shows the opposite; it causes more harm to the lungs without increasing the amount of THC absorbed. Studies done in Australia indicate that 95% of the THC in cannabis is absorbed in the first few seconds of inhaling. Holding in the smoke longer just allows more tar and other noxious chemicals to be absorbed. Take small, shallow puffs rather than deep inhalations.


I could not find the actual study... 
  I smoked 'corn husks' once...:confused2:


----------



## powerplanter (Dec 9, 2011)

Good info. Hick.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't know that. I have been smoking wrong!


----------



## King Bud (Dec 9, 2011)

Kava kava, kratom and L-Theanine are dangerous, and very little is known about them.

Kava kava and Kratom are addictive.

There are safer ways to pass a drug test.

:huh:


----------



## kaotik (Dec 9, 2011)

i must admit, the only one i've done is number 1..
and i'm sorry to say it's a false myth.. holding in marijuana smoke does not increase ones high, just ones chances for lung problems.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2011)

FinShaggy said:
			
		

> Maybe you can't trust what comes from Roll it up...
> 
> But this didn't come from Roll it up...
> 
> ...



Fin, when you first posted this (before you edited it), YOU said you got that from rollitup.....I was just going by what you_ originally_ posted.


----------



## King Bud (Dec 9, 2011)

> If anyone has any more information than me, please post it


Eating has been shown to improve potency. I'm not sure exactly why, or if it has to be cooked though.

:fly:


----------



## soil (Dec 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> No offense, but I am not sure that I trust much that comes from rollitup...



THG :rofl:   you know you feed your plants jet fuel (cause it gets you higher) an diesel fuel (to give it that "sour diesel" taste) and the fresh limes (for ph) then dump milk on um for the lab. 
(true , tried an tested methods from rollitup)







soil :spit:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

Wowzers guys! :shocked:

why don't you just opt out instead of putting in your .02 cents. I'd say you were short changed, if you don't like a thread, why bash? 

Sorry Fin, I see this *hit all the time here...it's pathetic...JUst remember to not use profanity. Just because someone here has 5k+ posts here doesn't make them smarter then you, they just have more free time...lol

7ge


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

i was talking with an indian friend yesterday who told me that his friend in india puts copper wire when they make their base for edibles---said that the copper makes the separation of thc more complete---no waste---all thc is separated by some reaction that happens from the copper being in the process---anybody chime in on this---once again i show up with only remembering 1/2 the story---:rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

HUH :huh: sounds interesting? wonder what secondary contaminants leech out  from the copper?


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 9, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> HUH :huh: sounds interesting? wonder what secondary contaminants leech out  from the copper?




*7g's* :rofl: yea no doubt---must taste like cooper---guess it is better than the schwagg they are growing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

:yeahthat: :holysheep: that's funny...gadzooks I've read more then one misinforming "how to" where ppl use copper tube or pvc tubing for extractions! Do not do that! Use only steel pipe nipples w/ caps or glass tubes if u can find'em.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Wowzers guys! :shocked:
> 
> why don't you just opt out instead of putting in your .02 cents. I'd say you were short changed, if you don't like a thread, why bash?
> 
> ...



I don't see anyone here being "mean".  We need to correct incorrect information, especially if it is dangerous.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

unsubscribed. once again someone's threads hijacked...sad very sad...nvr said ppl were "mean" don't even know what that's about...


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Fin, when you first posted this (before you edited it), YOU said you got that from rollitup.....I was just going by what you_ originally_ posted.



You're now misquoting me. I edited it because the post that was first posted here was FOR HIP FORUMS. So you are reading a post that ISN'T EVEN IN MP ARCHIVES


----------



## pcduck (Dec 9, 2011)

The mods are able to read what you have edited out


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Wowzers guys! :shocked:
> 
> why don't you just opt out instead of putting in your .02 cents. I'd say you were short changed, if you don't like a thread, why bash?
> 
> ...



I know.
I'm not put down by this at all. It's a bunch of internet people. 
I joined some forums because I live in a new state, and haven't started school yet, and haven't met anyone yet. 
I can talk to people, get tips on my medical grow (not here), AND share any videos I make, or anything I do...


It's cool when people like you show up,
But I've noticed, most people with many posts, or with a little time under their belt, is usually more of a troll, than a help or a friend 


For some reason when people stay online too long, they become different online, and less thoughtful of humanity. 
They become nothing more than a creature in a game, for other members of websites to come fight on a screen...A Troll...
It's sad.
I wish they could all just comment once if they are angry, or post good if they notice even one good thing.

OR both. But to pure bash is trolly...


----------



## FinShaggy (Dec 9, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The mods are able to read what you have edited out



Ok, well either way, that's the version for Hip Forums that she is reading


----------



## PuffinNugs (Dec 9, 2011)

one saying i think works and worked for me since i started smoking..........

You got to cough, to get off..


----------



## Hick (Dec 9, 2011)

hip forums!...   actually a sorta' cool place. It provides for a wide variety of interests and subject matter. It isn't a 'marijuana forum' and it has it's share of tools, as does any forum that size. Anyone can say ANYTHING and there is little moderation. Pretty much anything goes as I recall it..  I remember some pretty cool ppl from there too.
   MP is a bit different. We're a marijuana growing forum, that's it. We like to help and watch others grow marijuana. We deal in facts and science.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 11, 2011)

I drove a 16 penny galvanized nail into a big stalk once, I'd read it helped potency, toughest corn I ever ate,  hey rosebud, smoking wrong?? You VAPPP!!lol,  I like a good doobie!!! When we were kids we'ed hold our hits from oakland to alameda through the tube,, now that got you high!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 11, 2011)

That is one of the things that is not true (Hick addressed this on the first page).  Holding the smoke in longer does not get you higher.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 11, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> unsubscribed. once again someone's threads hijacked...sad very sad...nvr said ppl were "mean" don't even know what that's about...



So, you're ok with the misinformation, even if it'll potentially hurt some unsuspecting soul...and all so the thread isn't hijacked??


----------



## Roddy (Dec 11, 2011)

FinShaggy said:
			
		

> I know.
> I'm not put down by this at all. It's a bunch of internet people.
> I joined some forums because I live in a new state, and haven't started school yet, and haven't met anyone yet.
> I can talk to people, get tips on my medical grow (not here), AND share any videos I make, or anything I do...
> ...



Try posting info that is useful and not stuff you dig up on another site?? Maybe know your knowledge and not try to impress so much...just what I perceive to be happening. Most of us here are honest with ourselves and others, we help each other and give good info. The trolls seem to be those who want to preach stuff they think they know instead of know.


----------



## Roddy (Dec 11, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> hip forums!...   actually a sorta' cool place. It provides for a wide variety of interests and subject matter. It isn't a 'marijuana forum' and it has it's share of tools, as does any forum that size. Anyone can say ANYTHING and there is little moderation. Pretty much anything goes as I recall it..  I remember some pretty cool ppl from there too.
> MP is a bit different. We're a marijuana growing forum, that's it. We like to help and watch others grow marijuana. We deal in facts and science.




Ooops, Hick beat me to it!!  well said, my friend!


----------

